# Mainstream media finally catching on...



## tayser (26 May 2010)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ollars-and-sense/story-e6frgac6-1225870674619

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/wealth/follow-the-money-forex/story-e6frgac6-1225870670005

either that or some FX broker waived a nice fat cheque in The Aus editor's face


----------

